# Changing name on Existing Reservation



## [email protected] (May 26, 2014)

I have booked a NE regional ticket but now someone else in my party is going instead of me. Can I change the name on the ticket without fee?


----------



## the_traveler (May 26, 2014)

Yes and no.

You can't change a passenger's name. What you would have to do is cancel the original reservation and purchase a new one at the current bucket (fare). But if you want to take a chance that you will not be asked for ID (which seldom happens on the NEC), why not just leave it as it is! :huh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2014)

Okay so here is another thing. I am booked on train 86 on the fourth of July which doesn't run on the fourth of July. So I guess it is time to give them a call and get that fixed. Must of slipped through the cracks.


----------



## the_traveler (May 27, 2014)

Yes, call them.


----------

